# To all new BFP Ladies... Give us all the symptoms you experienced!!!TMI WELCOMED..



## saveme

Congrats to all you girls who just received your BFP H&H 9 months to all you ladies...:happydance::happydance:
So help out your mates still in the 2ww and let us know all of your symptoms...:thumbup:
To keep us busy its always nice to read stories and symptoms from women who received their BFP'S...:baby::baby::baby:

Thanks so much all are welcomed...
:hug:


----------



## hopingfor4

I've had extreme fatigue.... first sign actually! And I've been sick to my stomach.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Tiredness was my main symptom, oh and wind :blush:


----------



## saveme

Thanks ladies.


----------



## susan_1981

I didn't have anything out of the ordinary apart from at about 7-8dpo, I couldn't stop cleaning. Usually when I clean, it'll be for a couple of hours max but this lasted a whole weekend and wasn't my usual cleaning routine. I was scrubbing carpets clean, cleaning out the inside of cupboards, clearing out under the stairs. It was crazy and did make me wonder if it could be a symptom. Got my bfp the following Wednesday so that was my one and only symptom x


----------



## ThinkPositiv

hey ladies....for me it was lack of symptoms. normally when i have had AF at around 8DPO my boobs ache for a few days.... they didnt hurt this cycle, so i just knew. also around 8DPO i had this tugging/pulling sensation to the right of my belly button....i had this before with my last pregnancy, and finally the 2 days before I tested I had this pressure like felling in my uterus and I was peeing WAY more. Some things I also noticed but dont know if they will be helpful is that the week leading up I always woke up with a stuffy nose and or a sore throat and I started getting really hot at night, sometimes having night sweats. 

hope this helps!

as for my CM and cervix - i just stayed clear of it because it is so unreliable, diff. with every pregnancy and different woman to woman...i have had the same position, feel, etc with a pregnancy as I have right before AF....so i stopped being consumed by this. 

fingers crossed for you all....

my advice wouold be to look at what is different from your non-pregnant cycles....the day i reached 9DPO with no sore breasts, i silently knew i was pregnant...i just knew...and i was SOOOOOO excited!


----------



## strdstkittenx

thanks for the info!


----------



## joeybozoe

I had and am still having on and off mild cramping (no blood), feeling very tired and sore nipples! I also went to the dentist yesterday to have a filling and he held my tongue down with a cotton pad thing and i gagged really bad :O( The first thing i noticed though was that my normally very sweet tooth had dissapeared! im just wanting potatoes, veg, soup and salad- really strange!


----------



## Sinnet

During the tww, i had a few episodes of tummy issues, tiredness (but not really ridiculously tired), tingly/stinging nipples, heightened sense of smell, and my face broke out a little bit. All my "symptoms" were pretty innocuous..nothing screamed PREGNANT. I felt crampy like af was coming (and felt that way with all 4 of my pgs).


----------



## mazzie1984

Mine were very bad pains on one side about 6dpo-8dpo. Then the past 2 days nausea on and off and since ovulation I have been so dry, I couldn't even BD as I was so dry, this is very unusaul for me, so I took a test and BFP. :flower:


----------



## saveme

Ladies thanks I love hearing about symptoms or the lack their of... Thanks againgirls!!!


----------



## Emilyolivia

Well looking back my symptoms was all there but as we was given 1% - 2% chance through my DH's extremely low sperm count I didn't dream it would happen, booked holiday 23rd of May to Turkey the day I was due on but nothing, kinda cranky in Airport but put it down to tear of flying - terrible upset tummy and no appetite - Drank far too much on plane, 2nd day I was terribly constipated but starving all the time - boobs was so sore but again blamed it on I was due on, went to bed so early every night and had one drink and sick again, poor DH was saying in not fun to go away with, I was snappy and ha no interest in sex at all but when I did my CM was so thick and white sorry TMI this went on for 5 days and then we thought - is it possible the hospital at hotel got a test and to say the shock was unbelievable a big fat positive DH cried for 2 days x currently 9 weeks and still can't believe it - should of thought if your toilet habits suddenly change then something is happening in your body as ive never been constipated ever esp around that time quite the opposite


----------



## future hopes

my first sign was sore boobs and they looked swollen. they were sore for a few days cudnt have my DH near them then i tested and was positive. havent really had anything else but the last 2 days been geting really tired and ive had mild cramps really mild and my back aches sometimes. also been cleaning lol. oh and itchy nipples and wind:blush: hope this helps ladies. good luck hope u get ur BFPS :hugs::kiss:


----------



## future hopes

OH and also a icky sicky feling that comes from the chest keep heaving today gross that started 3 days ago it goes wen i eat for a little whille but comes back wen my tummy is empty again. and dizzyness to that and peeing and sore boobs were my very first symptoms b4 i even found out. everything else has only just started. :sick:


----------



## lexi.b

Well I had sex on the 6th and two days later experienced bleeding, but I only had a small nickel sized amount I found in my panties. the following day there was brown discharge; old blood. Then the 10th I had sex again, three days later, a mix of cm and a little blood when I wiped. So the first time I saw the blood, I was nervous , thinking it might have been my blood cyst or something, but It's never done that after sex. I had pinching like pains in the lower right side of my abdomen, brief, light nausea, and major sore boobies! Still sore today :wacko: There is also a change in the smell of my cm I guess? Lol usually it had a very, faint sour smell to it, but now it smells like absolutely nothing. Also got a few bumps on my face out of nowhere. :S The 16th was the day I was supposed to start but it didn't come, and I'm never late, even with this cyst. I said I would wait until friday to test if there was still no period. Yesterday? Got my BFP :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

thats funny i was due on on the 16th to wen was the first day of ur last period mine was the 12th making me 6 wks today we cud b due around the same day woohooo. u shud join the feb forum im on there and everyone seems so nice get ur butt on there girl. we cud b bump buddies yay:happydance:. i wud add u as a friend but have no idea how to do that cuz im stupid lol xxx:kiss:


----------



## lexi.b

kewl! Mines was on the 18th and I definitely will join the feb forum, lol and I'll figure out how to friend ya :flower:


----------



## Carly101

Hi all, I had a few symptoms.... I had cramps on and off since ovulation also sore boobs with discharge that never went away... That was only symptom that was different this month.... Discharge!! I decided to test 6 days before period due (34 day cycle) and straight positive!! Total shock!! I was going to the dentist 2 days later and thought it was worth a shot! I am now 10 weeks 1 day pregnant.. Sore boobs have not gone away and nausea started bout 6 weeks..It took 3 months but felt like it was never going to happen!!! I am thrilled... It helped that I had a period tracker on my phone that was more or less bang on!! Gud luk to u all....!!!!!


----------



## future hopes

think i got ur request babe and ive added u to my friends list. how u feeling. xx ur b due a few days after me so we is close woohoo xxxx


----------



## piya

thank u all. it helps us in ttc..


----------



## future hopes

thats ok sweety. sending u much luck and lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## Sassy77

Hi Ladies! I just got my first BFP 3 hours ago after trying since December 2011! 
My "signs" were lots of yellow CM during the 2nd week after ovulation, and strong smelling urine for the past 2-3 days. My husband also noticed that my body was warmer than usual for the past few days. He said that is what made him think I was pregnant!


----------



## lexi.b

future hopes said:


> think i got ur request babe and ive added u to my friends list. how u feeling. xx ur b due a few days after me so we is close woohoo xxxx

Itchyyy ! veryyy itchy ! lol what about you?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Saveme! Im soooo happy for you hun!! Hope to be joining you soon!!


----------



## danielle1984

As anyone ever had irritating skin after shaving legs? I got a rash after I shaved my legs and it never happen to me before. Is that a early sign of pregnancy?


----------



## danielle1984

Sassy77 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just got my first BFP 3 hours ago after trying since December 2011!
> My "signs" were lots of yellow CM during the 2nd week after ovulation, and strong smelling urine for the past 2-3 days. My husband also noticed that my body was warmer than usual for the past few days. He said that is what made him think I was pregnant!

That's great news!! Happy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## saveme

Thank you ladies :thumbup::thumbup: And for all you girls H&H 9MONTHS... The signs and symptoms of a newly pregnant woman are amazing, our bodies really do give us hints.:ignore: I can't wait to experience these things... You all are a really big help and gives me hope:happydance:
Thanks girls!!!


----------



## EllieRose

Congratulations! Thanks for this post it has been very helpful. I have experienced cramping constantly since ovulation and I have had different discharge (creamy white sorry tmi) haha also weird twinges in tummy. I am due on today or tomorrow and I have been feeling sick today and cramps have slightly worsened so I think I am going to come on but at least when it does happen I know what to look out for!xx


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

i got my BFP today 11-12DPO. Cant believe it had a mc about 7 wks ago at 5.5 wks and didn't think I would be here so soon :) Early on around ovulation I started having an unpleasant fast in my mouth which I noticed on and off but because I started this cleanse I am on I presumed it was because of that. I had cramping pain and heavy feeling in the lower abdomen 9DPO and slightly on the morning of 10DPO. I started to breakout around 8DPO, had dizziness on 9DPO and 10DPO. Decided to test today for the sake of it and got a strong BFP. Additional symptoms today were thirst and I can genuinely say I feel tired. I hope this is helpful to someone :) interestingly no sore boobs which I presumed were the earliest symptom.

Happy and healthy pregnancy to everyone and babydust to everyone else xxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## vava2

Hardly had any typical pregnancy symptoms and even now don't have any. on 8DPO felt ovulation like mild pain more in the lower middle part on tummy lasted few minutes. On 9DPO also had similar pain very mild which lasted about 15-30mts. Usually one week before AF I get a pimple. This time I didn't. This is my 5th week and so far no symptoms.


----------



## Sassy77

danielle1984 said:


> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I just got my first BFP 3 hours ago after trying since December 2011!
> My "signs" were lots of yellow CM during the 2nd week after ovulation, and strong smelling urine for the past 2-3 days. My husband also noticed that my body was warmer than usual for the past few days. He said that is what made him think I was pregnant!
> 
> That's great news!! Happy 9 months! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Danielle! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, I hope your day is magical!


----------



## enj

Well the only symptoms i had was heartburn late at night when i slept and sorry tmi lots of diarrhea.that's how i knew.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Sassy & Madeline Fab news, Soooo happy for You Both!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy pregnancy!!

Danielle, Wow A impending Wedding & Soon pregnancy!! Awesome.. What a lucky gurl!! When are you testing hun?? Im going to hold off till this weekend to test.. 

Good luck ladies!! Im crossing everything for All of Us!! Definately keep posting symptoms, Thank you for this post!!


----------



## AngelWings215

*By yellow CM what do you mean? What texture and color is it? Thanks.*



Sassy77 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just got my first BFP 3 hours ago after trying since December 2011!
> My "signs" were lots of yellow CM during the 2nd week after ovulation, and strong smelling urine for the past 2-3 days. My husband also noticed that my body was warmer than usual for the past few days. He said that is what made him think I was pregnant!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well Im now 9dpo I went to the loo and when I wiped a tad light brown once, sorry tmi lol. I showered did a lil investigating and nothing?? :shrug: Im not due till the 4th... Wth is going on?? Im exhausted and all I want to do is sleep??


----------



## future hopes

hi hun that brown cud of been inplantation bleeding it norm happens near the time ur period wud b due. u cud do a early hpt test or just wait till tues and c if u come on. i never had inplantation bleeding but i know it can happen good luck xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks for your response greatly appreciated!! It must have been, no more nothing!! Yay!! Im going to see how the day goes, Im due on the 4th, I&#8220;m wayyy early. Fingers crossed!! Super excited!!

Congratulations btw!! Hope to be joining you soon!!


----------



## Sassy77

AngelWings215 said:


> *By yellow CM what do you mean? What texture and color is it? Thanks.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I just got my first BFP 3 hours ago after trying since December 2011!
> My "signs" were lots of yellow CM during the 2nd week after ovulation, and strong smelling urine for the past 2-3 days. My husband also noticed that my body was warmer than usual for the past few days. He said that is what made him think I was pregnant!Click to expand...

Creamy and yellow. I was wearing an absorbent liner daily during 2ww. It was the quantity of discharge that made me suspicious.


----------



## AngelWings215

Have you/had you ever experienced that before? Was it like a bright sun yellow, pale yellow or what? Mine atm is like an off yellow kinda.



Sassy77 said:


> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> *By yellow CM what do you mean? What texture and color is it? Thanks.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I just got my first BFP 3 hours ago after trying since December 2011!
> My "signs" were lots of yellow CM during the 2nd week after ovulation, and strong smelling urine for the past 2-3 days. My husband also noticed that my body was warmer than usual for the past few days. He said that is what made him think I was pregnant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creamy and yellow. I was wearing an absorbent liner daily during 2ww. It was the quantity of discharge that made me suspicious.Click to expand...


----------



## Sassy77

AngelWings215 said:


> Have you/had you ever experienced that before? Was it like a bright sun yellow, pale yellow or what? Mine atm is like an off yellow kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> *By yellow CM what do you mean? What texture and color is it? Thanks.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I just got my first BFP 3 hours ago after trying since December 2011!
> My "signs" were lots of yellow CM during the 2nd week after ovulation, and strong smelling urine for the past 2-3 days. My husband also noticed that my body was warmer than usual for the past few days. He said that is what made him think I was pregnant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creamy and yellow. I was wearing an absorbent liner daily during 2ww. It was the quantity of discharge that made me suspicious.Click to expand...Click to expand...

No, I had never experienced that quantity of yellow discharge before. It wasn't clear, definitely yellow. It was more the quantity than the shade of yellow that alerted me.

What cd are you on?


----------



## xCharlyx

I got my strong BFP at 17DPO, faint BFP's from 12DPO :cloud9:

Tiredness since ovulation has been the main symptom for me, dizziness, frequent urination & cramping all before my BFP, now MS has kicked in at almost 6 weeks :sick:

:flower:


----------



## saveme

Congrats xcharlyx on baby #2and Noah is soo adorable thanks for sharing your symptoms, cant wait to experience these even the morning sickness. H&H 9months to you hun. I'm out this month but God has a plan and I still love reading symptoms and stories from my BFP GALS.


----------



## momof5wants1

Anyone had mild af type cramps at about 5dpo and increased cm, and go on to get a bfp? That's what I am dealing with and normally not too much cm and no cramps until around 14 dpo. I have a 14-16 lp


----------



## Storked

I loved reading these :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xCharlyx said:


> I got my strong BFP at 17DPO, faint BFP's from 12DPO :cloud9:
> 
> Tiredness since ovulation has been the main symptom for me, dizziness, frequent urination & cramping all before my BFP, now MS has kicked in at almost 6 weeks :sick:
> 
> :flower:

Congratulations Charly!! You lil man is absolutely adoreable, sooo tiny.. Wishing you a Happy & Healthy 8.5 months!! Thanks for sharing your symptoms. 

Im in a holding pattern per say. lol. Wishing You & Yours the best!


----------



## coralym30

did anyone have no symptoms at all ?? and got a bfp ?

everymonth i get sore breast and cramps but this month NOTHING at all !! i did have ewcm by nothing else . maybe i didint ovulate ??


----------



## FutureBaby2

hey guys after a long 10 years wait i finally got my BPF the day my periods where ment to be due....I was on femera for 4months to help this time and had a HSG xray this month before i started ov'ing... At first my levels where low being 19 at dpo14, then only 26 at DPO 17, 257 DPO 21 now today DPO 24 1134...

I have felt a little quezy, and sore boobs but nothing that really would of thought i would of got my BPF....I have been extremely tired but midday...That it....Get to see bub on the 24th july cant wait


----------



## Kardashianw

Hi
On cd28 I had a very strange feeling it made me feel really strange and had spotting.
Cd30 more slight spotting
Cd31 very very light pink discharge accompanied by lower back pain on left side an a few af pains which I never get before af is due
Always had a full feeling in tummy like there was a ball. I would say slight nausea but could have been in my mind. Lots of cm an I mean lots an weak bladder which I found odd!

Good luck evryone x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FutureBaby2 said:


> hey guys after a long 10 years wait i finally got my BPF the day my periods where ment to be due....I was on femera for 4months to help this time and had a HSG xray this month before i started ov'ing... At first my levels where low being 19 at dpo14, then only 26 at DPO 17, 257 DPO 21 now today DPO 24 1134...
> 
> I have felt a little quezy, and sore boobs but nothing that really would of thought i would of got my BPF....I have been extremely tired but midday...That it....Get to see bub on the 24th july cant wait

:happydance: :happydance: Congratulations Fabulous News!!! Im Sooo Happy for You!! I Love to hear stories like this it gives Me Hope!! Heres to a Happy & Heathy 9months! :happydance:

Crossing Everthing for Us ladies waiting for our BFPs... Good Luck & Lots of Baby dust!!


----------



## Maomum

Congrats to all the BFPS :D this thread is helpful for us TTC!


----------



## christin8229

I had cramping since ovulation, crampy achy legs, increased CM which is unusual for me as I dry up after O, headaches, slight nausea, tender breasts, hot flashes and feeling very tired.


----------



## momof5wants1

Adding to mine, now my cervix is HIGH, so high I can barely reach it, almost as soft as when I O and tightly closed and my mucus is profuse!!! Had a dip in temp today, at roughly 8dpo, as well.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Has Anyone had light brownish spotting from 9dpo on and off only when you wipe, sorry Tmi.. lol Mild cramps on and off? Im going madd.. Too chicken to test... :haha: My patiece is dwendling, I just want to know one way or another.. I am having those niggles behibd my belly button too :shrug: I have post a few places but No one has helped or replied :(


----------



## momof5wants1

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Has Anyone had light brownish spotting from 9dpo on and off only when you wipe, sorry Tmi.. lol Mild cramps on and off? Im going madd.. Too chicken to test... :haha: My patiece is dwendling, I just want to know one way or another.. I am having those niggles behibd my belly button too :shrug: I have post a few places but No one has helped or replied :(

I have heard of it and all I can say is :test::test::test::test:


----------



## Kellbell520

The symptoms I had were just sleepyness and I had to pee a lot. Also i had some cramping and lower back pain. Increased CM, and whenever my daughter would lean on my boobs it would hurt. I also got a bad headache and I almost fainted which was a sure fire thing for me since I had that problem with my first pregnancy!! Good luck ladies, I am sending baby dust your way!


----------



## breannasmom1

I've been feeling very sleeping and find myself nodding off if I sit down for very long. My Breast are very swollen and when my 2 year old elbows me I could seriously cry! I have had a few cramps...not really a period cramp just a weird acheyness...in the lower belly area...I assume from the growing going on in there!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

momof5wants1 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Has Anyone had light brownish spotting from 9dpo on and off only when you wipe, sorry Tmi.. lol Mild cramps on and off? Im going madd.. Too chicken to test... :haha: My patiece is dwendling, I just want to know one way or another.. I am having those niggles behibd my belly button too :shrug: I have post a few places but No one has helped or replied :(
> 
> I have heard of it and all I can say is :test::test::test::test:Click to expand...

Thank You Sooo much, I&#8220;ve now decided to test Sunday morning!!

When are you going to test?? I would hold off a few days before you test, crossing Everything for You!!

Thank you ladies Sooo much!! Congratulations too!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!!! :flower:


----------



## momof5wants1

Hopin&Prayin said:


> momof5wants1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Has Anyone had light brownish spotting from 9dpo on and off only when you wipe, sorry Tmi.. lol Mild cramps on and off? Im going madd.. Too chicken to test... :haha: My patiece is dwendling, I just want to know one way or another.. I am having those niggles behibd my belly button too :shrug: I have post a few places but No one has helped or replied :(
> 
> I have heard of it and all I can say is :test::test::test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You Sooo much, Ive now decided to test Sunday morning!!
> 
> When are you going to test?? I would hold off a few days before you test, crossing Everything for You!!
> 
> Thank you ladies Sooo much!! Congratulations too!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Since I am only 8 dpo, I will wait a few more days, I hope. LOL FX you get your :bfp: and you can share it with us. I will be looking for your post in the morning. Good luck. and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Lyanhalia

I've never experienced sore breasts from AF before, but I'm a bit overdue (1 week left in TWW) and my breasts/nipples are ridiculously sore/swollen! I've had twitchings in my uterus before too which I've never experienced, and I really hope this is it! Reading all these other signs is making me hopeful!


----------



## missbinks

ok you asked for TMI so I will share all with you...

please keep in mind that I have 2 children already so the signs were very early and easy for me to notice.

I just confirmed today and I am 2 days from AF.

almost right after OV. 

tired/insomnia... tired all day could just pass out if i didnt have 2 other children to look after.. then at night when i wanted to sleep all i would do is toss and turn.

kidney infection (never had one of these ever) so i went to the hospital in massive amount of pain Negative P & blood test (doctos put it down to too much bding lol) still feeling pregnant but dissmiss it as problems due to infection.

4dpo

uncomfortable boobs near armpits and nipples that are always hard
nausea if i dont eat regularly but dont want to eat could easily go all day without eating.

a whole day of diarreah ewwwee

6dpo

so much white lotion like fluid that wets my panties & have to wear a panty liner (husband also notices my wetness during bd)

weird pulling near my belly button

8dpo cave and test think i see a line take a pic send to besty she can see it so not going crazy

10dpo first response test 2 lines YAY !!!! blood confirms need to go for early ultrasound on tuesday :)


----------



## wantbb2

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank You Sooo much, I&#8220;ve now decided to test Sunday morning!!
> 
> When are you going to test?? I would hold off a few days before you test, crossing Everything for You!!
> 
> Thank you ladies Sooo much!! Congratulations too!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!!! :flower:

Hoping&praying, im having same symptoms as you.. 4&5 dpo i had af like cramps then yesterday 9dpo i had af like cramps pink when i wiped then later it was brown and today 10dpo still a bit of spotting and a bit of lower back pain.. af not due for another 4 days.. hope these are good signs!! when are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## momof5wants1

Hope, have you tested yet??? Come on woman!!! On pins and needles here waiting to see your :bfp:


----------



## momof5wants1

wantbb2 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Sooo much, Ive now decided to test Sunday morning!!
> 
> When are you going to test?? I would hold off a few days before you test, crossing Everything for You!!
> 
> Thank you ladies Sooo much!! Congratulations too!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!!! :flower:
> 
> Hoping&praying, im having same symptoms as you.. 4&5 dpo i had af like cramps then yesterday 9dpo i had af like cramps pink when i wiped then later it was brown and today 10dpo still a bit of spotting and a bit of lower back pain.. af not due for another 4 days.. hope these are good signs!! when are you testing? :hugs:Click to expand...

OK, it's now Sunday evening. What gives? Did you test?? Are you alright??


----------



## heaveneats

itchy down there :(
sore boobs
chills
constant sneezing


----------



## Storked

heaveneats said:


> itchy down there :(
> sore boobs
> chills
> constant sneezing

I have been sneezing like crazy for the last two days. Interesting. More sensitive to allergies? :flower:


----------



## heaveneats

Storked said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> itchy down there :(
> sore boobs
> chills
> constant sneezing
> 
> I have been sneezing like crazy for the last two days. Interesting. More sensitive to allergies? :flower:Click to expand...

Maybe! i'm not sure, i just cant stop


----------



## mommyx1

ok ladies here is my list I just got my BFP this morning. I have had nausea and lots of tummy noises ( kinda like I was hungry) I also had cramps in my legs everynight. thats all i had. I cant believe I have gotten my BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfayard

i actually had more symptoms when AF was on the way. i had 2 clues so i took a test the night of 9dpo.
1. My breasts are normally super sore 2 days before AF, but this go around they felt completely normal. (up until 14 dpo-now they hurt like crazy)
2. i had some stringy white CM for 3 days at around 7 dpo. never had that before. 

had cramps on and off but normally have that, and CP was the same.


----------



## momof5wants1

I had some egg white cm yesterday. Haven't had :sex: in several days, so I KNOW that isn't what it was. And this morning it was nearly egg white again. 9dpo and now I'm getting bitchy feeling. Yep, AF is due in a week. :sad:


----------



## heaveneats

momof5wants1 said:


> I had some egg white cm yesterday. Haven't had :sex: in several days, so I KNOW that isn't what it was. And this morning it was nearly egg white again. 9dpo and now I'm getting bitchy feeling. Yep, AF is due in a week. :sad:

dont give up, i have been having EWCM and yellow and white, and all colors of the rainbow! it could mean pregnancy for you :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

momof5wants1 said:


> wantbb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Sooo much, I&#8220;ve now decided to test Sunday morning!!
> 
> When are you going to test?? I would hold off a few days before you test, crossing Everything for You!!
> 
> Thank you ladies Sooo much!! Congratulations too!! Heres to a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!!! :flower:
> 
> Hoping&praying, im having same symptoms as you.. 4&5 dpo i had af like cramps then yesterday 9dpo i had af like cramps pink when i wiped then later it was brown and today 10dpo still a bit of spotting and a bit of lower back pain.. af not due for another 4 days.. hope these are good signs!! when are you testing? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OK, it's now Sunday evening. What gives? Did you test?? Are you alright??Click to expand...

Welll... I spent yesterday in the ER. They ran All kinds of tests... even EKG bc my blood pressure high due to the pain. It started off with severe abdominal cramping which radiated from my back to my left leg, stabbing pains.. They filled me with IV fluids for 2 hours because I was severely dehydrated.. exhausted more like.. ugg.. They did urine & bloodwork bc the Dr thought I had a kidney or bladder infection. The bleeding finally slowed down. Thank God!! It was out of control.. I hate those tugboat pads they give you, they are huge.. lol

Good luck to All of you ladies!! I hope to see.lots of BFP&#8220;s!! I will be joining you soon!


----------



## wantbb2

Af showed her face today so painkillers and hot water bottle all day for me! Fx for all who are testing can't wait to try again xxx


----------



## momof5wants1

Well, my temps are on the down slide, so the :witch: should be showing her ugly face this weekend. :sad:


----------



## saveme

Thanks girls for your symptom sharing it really helps...:thumbup::thumbup: AF showed up for me a day late but that's ok, :winkwink: God has a plan. But I'm so happy for you gals that got your BFP's this month and I pray and hope you all have sticky beans and you bring home that happy and healthy baby:baby: Oh and hope all of your pregnancies are smooth as butter... Me and hubby are taking a break from the military style of ttc but you never know what God has planned. And I hope this thread helps all ladies that are in that dreaded 2ww:dohh: LOTS OF :dust::dust:

Again thanks girls:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbelle92

I've been having creamy white sticky cm since the day after ovulation.. surely that can't be a pregnancy sign right? Way too early? I am now 9dpo and still have the cm although it only comes when I am standing? What's up with that?


----------



## NewfieFan

I've had four pregnancies and I can show you how each one was a little different....

1) Dizzy spells (felt like the world was tipping and I was going to fall) and extreme tiredness that would hit me in the afternoon. Took a test on the day my period was due and it was two very pink lines!

2) Don't remember any symptoms except for that odd (you can't really explain it) "I'm pregnant" feeling. Can't remember when I tested, it was either the day before my period was due or the day of. Two very pink lines!
*This pregnancy ended with a MC around 7/8 wks

3)Pimples on my face (bigger and more noticable than the ones I usually get just before AF) and an aversion to ground beef (seriously would turn my stomch). Tested the day before my period was due and it was a very faint positive.

4) It was the lack of PMS symptoms that I noticed this time around. I had lots of CM (I was wearing liners and having to change them) and I had the "I'm pregnant" feeling again. Tested the night before AF was due and it was an extremely faint line!
*This pregnancy ended with a MC (chemical pregnancy) around 5 wks

So there you have it! Every pregnancy has been slightly different and the signs leading up to it. Also the BFPs have all been different. Whether they're bright pink or faint... it doesn't matter. I had a bright pink that ended in a MC and a faint one that turned into a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## noasaint

Hi everyone!!! I'm very early and only got BFP yesterday after IVF. Beta is Friday for the offical word but my tests got darker and I just kinda knew I was pregnant. Aside from a lot of praying, drinking green tea daily, I had a few symptoms:


Slightly dizzy for a moment one day.
Slightly queasy for a few hours for two days.
Twinging slight pain in right lower side.
Extremely exhausted, this is probably due to the progsterone I'm on but OMG I was tired. After starting estrogen patches my energy is back thankfully.
Usually I eat meat and a veggie for lunch and dinner. I was turned off by any kind of meat other than steak. I wanted carbs and salt. I also have craved lime flavored things (those Edy lime bars are my favorite right now!).
I already have some acne but it changed and I noticed a few zits in areas I never used to get them before.
Since egg retrieval on June 22nd I have been peeing a lot more lately. Never used to wake up in the middle of the night to go and now I do most nights.


----------



## hrosssm

Hi All, I just got my BFP this AM - It's not a very dark line yet, but it's definitely there (especially compared to the one from 2 days ago when I had to tilt the test to see the line and hubby thought I was nuts). I felt pregnant pretty much from the get-go:

Day1-3: 
Didn't sleep well, very choppy (usually not a problem for me)
Gassy/mild bloating
More frequent BMs
Acne
Stuffy nose with no other cold symptoms one evening
Itching all over like bugs were crawling on me (just one afternoon/night)
Day 4-6: 
Intermittent abdominal cramping 
Sprouted several warts on my feet (ew right???- I think this is from the Early Pregnancy Factor's effect on my immune system)
Intermittent stuffy nose with no other cold symptoms
Intermittent fatigue (I never lie down or nap during the day but felt like doing so on a number of occasions)
Small clumps of white stretchy/slimy mucous when I checked internally, but no discharge came out on its own
Day 7-10:
Intermittent cramping - on DPO 8 I felt like implantation occurred because I kept getting pinpoint pains in my abdomen that weren't actually painful, but were difficult to ignore
Moody at times, crying 
Aversion to food at times, then sometimes really hungry
Queasy stomach when it nears empty
Itchy down there like I was getting an infection - applied diluted apple cider vinegar topically for a few days until it resolved
Day 11: 
Very bloated and a lot of cramps
Mild nausea intermittently 
In the evening noticed my areola/nipples were getting darker and the montgomery spots were more prominent
Day 12: That's today, got up and took a test... BFP ...that's the end of that!

I still have yet to get any kind of breast soreness, which kept me feeling doubtful. Also my cervical position moved around a lot and didn't really indicate anything substantial to me. I guess everyone is different though! Hoping this little bean sticks to term!


----------



## Raavi

I thought I was completely out this month but turns out I ended up pregnant! I didn't pay too much attention to my symptoms but here's a list from what I can remember:

1. Day 1 or 2 after ovulation, feeling bloated
2. Day 3 to 6 pas ovulation, frequent urination
3. Waves of nausea coming and going
4. Lots of gas pains for the first 2 weeks after conception
5. Sensitivity to smell from conception onwards (still on going)
6. Extreme fatigue ---just feel like sleeping ALL the time
7. Sore throat like I was coming down with a cold (experienced in previous pregnancies)
8. A few spells of dizziness even when eyes closed which was wierd and was my first indication I was pregnant
9. Clear radiant skin and fuller hair (experienced in previous pregnancies)


----------



## mommyx1

Raavi said:


> I thought I was completely out this month but turns out I ended up pregnant! I didn't pay too much attention to my symptoms but here's a list from what I can remember:
> 
> 1. Day 1 or 2 after ovulation, feeling bloated
> 2. Day 3 to 6 pas ovulation, frequent urination
> 3. Waves of nausea coming and going
> 4. Lots of gas pains for the first 2 weeks after conception
> 5. Sensitivity to smell from conception onwards (still on going)
> 6. Extreme fatigue ---just feel like sleeping ALL the time
> 7. Sore throat like I was coming down with a cold (experienced in previous pregnancies)
> 8. A few spells of dizziness even when eyes closed which was wierd and was my first indication I was pregnant
> 9. Clear radiant skin and fuller hair (experienced in previous pregnancies)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## mommyx1

hrosssm said:


> Hi All, I just got my BFP this AM - It's not a very dark line yet, but it's definitely there (especially compared to the one from 2 days ago when I had to tilt the test to see the line and hubby thought I was nuts). I felt pregnant pretty much from the get-go:
> 
> Day1-3:
> Didn't sleep well, very choppy (usually not a problem for me)
> Gassy/mild bloating
> More frequent BMs
> Acne
> Stuffy nose with no other cold symptoms one evening
> Itching all over like bugs were crawling on me (just one afternoon/night)
> Day 4-6:
> Intermittent abdominal cramping
> Sprouted several warts on my feet (ew right???- I think this is from the Early Pregnancy Factor's effect on my immune system)
> Intermittent stuffy nose with no other cold symptoms
> Intermittent fatigue (I never lie down or nap during the day but felt like doing so on a number of occasions)
> Small clumps of white stretchy/slimy mucous when I checked internally, but no discharge came out on its own
> Day 7-10:
> Intermittent cramping - on DPO 8 I felt like implantation occurred because I kept getting pinpoint pains in my abdomen that weren't actually painful, but were difficult to ignore
> Moody at times, crying
> Aversion to food at times, then sometimes really hungry
> Queasy stomach when it nears empty
> Itchy down there like I was getting an infection - applied diluted apple cider vinegar topically for a few days until it resolved
> Day 11:
> Very bloated and a lot of cramps
> Mild nausea intermittently
> In the evening noticed my areola/nipples were getting darker and the montgomery spots were more prominent
> Day 12: That's today, got up and took a test... BFP ...that's the end of that!
> 
> I still have yet to get any kind of breast soreness, which kept me feeling doubtful. Also my cervical position moved around a lot and didn't really indicate anything substantial to me. I guess everyone is different though! Hoping this little bean sticks to term!

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Bump!


----------



## WholeHeart

The first thing I noticed was a weird discharge that was totally invisible but smelled sweet. :p Then the slightly sensitive nipples and (pretty emphatic) cramps like the period was coming, but it never did except for two drops of pink smeared on the toilet paper once. And I was suddenly waking up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. I think I was also a little more tired than usual, but not enough to really remark on it until after I'd actually tested.


----------



## c-lou

i got implantation bleeding the day before AF was due and my face erupted in spots which is very unusual for me, also head aches.


----------



## rmsh1

Proud to share my symptoms now!

1dpo, typically I came down with a cold, nasty sore throat
2dpo, still got sore throat, sensitive nipples (normal just after O)
3dpo, definite head cold going on, sensitive nipples still, bit nauseous on bus to work
4dpo, still got cold, wake up with extremely parched throat
5dpo, sinuses so blocked in am, was blowing blood when I got up, parched throat again. It is about this time I start drinking a lot of water
6dpo, same as 5dpo
7dpo, small dip in temp, blocked sinuses, and weird back pain just to left of tail bone, hurt to walk around
8dpo, parched throat
9dpo, parched throat, BDing was painful for me, it felt weird and dry, and I bled a little afterwards
10dpo, parched throat
11dpo, parched throat, uterus started to ache a little, my eyes were EXTREMELY scratchy and dry, I considered an eye infection
12dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sore at sides
13dpo, parched throat, eyes still a little scratchy, bbs slightly sorer
14dpo, (yesterday) still parched throat, cramps had me convinced AF was coming, definite sore bbs

And today, still very thirsty, throat always feels dry. Bbs still sore, but nothing major. I never get sore bbs by the way. I have had no spotting whatsoever


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you ladies for posting your symptoms!! Very helpful!! 

Congratulations!! I hope to see my own BFP! Soon!!


----------



## ourturnnext

After reading this post it made me look up my BFP announcement to find my own symptoms (its amazing how quickly you forget them!) - I loved reading all the symptoms while we were TTC so here are mine that I posted back in January. (for info - started noticing symptoms five days we got our BFP on Jan 26th, which will have been around 9/10dpo) hope this is helpful to someone x

Sat 21st Jan - a dull period-type cramp started
Sun 22nd Jan - aversion to sushi....very unusual, as I LOVE sushi, but I couldnt bring myself to eat any of it which had the raw fish on (normally my fave). Pain continues (DH says its only cos I ate so much chicken sushi!) also got really itchy eyes on this day.
Mon 23rd Jan - STARVING!! Very itchy eyes again. Notice my left nipple is sore.
Tues 24th Jan - Tummy feels weird, like AF is going to start, but its not due til at least another week. Also notice lotiony cm and feeling "wet". However, a frer is negative.
Weds 25th Jan - More stomach cramps and itchy eyes. Also notice a change in my nipples - they look bruised on the bottom half. DH also comments that they look different.
Thurs 26th Jan - A cheapie strip test first thing in the morning is negative. Stomach cramp is very noticeable in the afternoon and feels quite sharp for abut half an hour then goes back to being 'dull'. Nipples still look odd, so after some encouragement from the TWW forum, I do an opk test after work (which comes up blank) then think "I'll do a frer just incase" then watch in slow motion as the second pink line appears then go into total meltdown!

I've also had a definite appetite increase and been waking up hungry during the night, which has never happened before. No sickness yet.....although Im sure its on the way.

Tummy feels really tight today and I keep getting twinges in my left side.


----------



## saveme

Thanks ourturnnext, it really does help when yyou have preggo ladies that are willing to give a little insight to what it is 1.to be pregnant2.somethings that can be expectedand 3.a little encouragement. God bless you and that beautiful baby girl that will be here soon enough...


----------



## salazjm218

Well the only symptoms i have noticed so far are that sometimes i get real lightheaded, and kinda nauseated. I haven't had any morning sickness (i think its still to early anyways) and i hope i'll be lucky enough not to get it this time but we'll see. 

The other thing i noticed and what convinced me to test was that i started have food aversions to one of my favorite foods!! I LOVE avocado!! I eat it as much as i can, but i tried to eat it on Monday and the smell and taste made me sick to my stomach. I guess no avocado for me for the next 9 months :)


----------



## momof5wants1

salazjm218 said:


> Well the only symptoms i have noticed so far are that sometimes i get real lightheaded, and kinda nauseated. I haven't had any morning sickness (i think its still to early anyways) and i hope i'll be lucky enough not to get it this time but we'll see.
> 
> The other thing i noticed and what convinced me to test was that i started have food aversions to one of my favorite foods!! I LOVE avocado!! I eat it as much as i can, but i tried to eat it on Monday and the smell and taste made me sick to my stomach. I guess no avocado for me for the next 9 months :)

I had the same thing with my first one. I couldn't eat sour cream or fish and the smell of bacon cooking made me :sick: And when I was pregnant with the other 4 I tried to avoid those items as much as possible. Just smelling a can of tuna being opened made me run for the bathroom and going to a store and smelling the fish was just awful. Thought I was going to have to give up grocery shopping, which was not going to happen. LOL


----------



## Shorty88

The only symptoms I had where massive head ache and sore boobs witch I never get either. My smell was heightened my finance would spray a bit of his aftershave and I'd be chocking on the taste of it..

At the moment I have light brown discharge on/off the last two days I'm having blood test done as my hcg levels dropped for 171 to 151 so I had to wait 48 hours to get another blood test to see of these doubled... Double cross everything for me ladies x


----------



## mjemma

12dpo I had a sharp pain and a tiny bit of brown spotting which I assume was implantation. Apart from that, absolutely no symptoms!!


----------



## chevy4by

I had sore bb's, and they are larger. On Tuesday, 8dpo, I had a small dried blood spot in my underwear, so I decided to test. It was positive :), then I tested wed AM, wed PM, and twice this AM. All positive. Today I am noticing on and off cramping and some pressure. AF is due in 3 days. This is all so new, and its my first, so I am really nervous that AF will show anyways and it will all be over......


----------



## alpierce130

I had more symptoms the months I didn't get a bfp but about 5 dpo (rough estimate) I saw a small very small amount of pinkish light blood just when I wiped and nothing else after that and small amounts of nausea. Also I got a cold sore, I normally only get them with te change of the seasons but I got one randomly and just extremely fatigued after 7 dpo tested randomly at what I believe was 10 dpo and faint line and now lines have gotten stronger :)


----------



## Joanne1311

I Havant had any symptoms only the feeling like :witch: is coming I never even had sore bbs like usual only when I prodded them at the sides, I'm now 4 weeks and 6 days and they are beginning to fill out and my cm is more and cramping which I keep getting worried about because of my losses. Another symptom is a really runny nose, I also had flu like symptoms about 7dpo. :dust:


----------



## rbourre

I had no symptoms until about 9 weeks besides missing my period. I'm currently about 11 weeks. I got sick for the first time yesterday. The last 2 weeks, I have been really tired and falling asleep on the couch every afternoon. I am also very hungry all the time and had a few days of diarrhea.

Aside from no period, I had no idea I was pregnant. This is my first pregnancy and my cycles are normally irregular. My husband made me take a test because I hadn't had a period. I figured it would be negative.


----------



## saveme

Thanks ladies so much your input and insight really helps me and others ttc what they may experience when they receive that BFP... Once again much appreciated... CONGRATS TO YOU ALL AND H&H9MONTHs. Hope all of you have smooth pregnancies and get to bring home those beautiful babies...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Joanne1311 said:


> I Havant had any symptoms only the feeling like :witch: is coming I never even had sore bbs like usual only when I prodded them at the sides, I'm now 4 weeks and 6 days and they are beginning to fill out and my cm is more and cramping which I keep getting worried about because of my losses. Another symptom is a really runny nose, I also had flu like symptoms about 7dpo. :dust:

Congratulations hun.. Thank you for giving me hope. Im not happing any real noticeable symptoms either. A few pings here and there... lol.. If my nose isnt running its stopped up... mild cramping here and there.. Nothing else compared to last month, hope this is a good sign considering... Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Joanne1311 said:


> I Havant had any symptoms only the feeling like :witch: is coming I never even had sore bbs like usual only when I prodded them at the sides, I'm now 4 weeks and 6 days and they are beginning to fill out and my cm is more and cramping which I keep getting worried about because of my losses. Another symptom is a really runny nose, I also had flu like symptoms about 7dpo. :dust:

Congratulations hun.. Thank you for giving me hope. Im not happing any real noticeable symptoms either. A few pings here and there... lol.. If my nose isnt running its stopped up... mild cramping here and there.. Nothing else compared to last month, hope this is a good sign considering... Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## future hopes

ooooh i remember something else before my boobys started getting sore i had really itchy nipples:blush::haha:. and that was about a week b4 i found out i was pregnant. i found out wen i was 4 weeks, hope this helps:kiss:


----------



## Hollybush75

My LP is typically 9/10 days. BFP on 13DPO

Excellent mood from OV through to BFP (usually bitch from hell before AF)
From 9DPO - neon yellow cm, heightened smell, flushing face, normal pre-AF spotting which decreased quickly and had stopped the day before BFP, killer cramps, quite painful "jolts" in left groin


----------



## saveme

Thanks Hollybush75, Congrats to you and I wish you all the best on your journey of pregnancy...


----------



## upperwestside

I got my bfp on Friday, July 20 after 9 months of trying! 

I received my ovulation smiley face on the morning of Sunday, July 8. We had sex on Sunday and Tuesday. 5-6 dpo, I had a small bit of brownish discharge in the evening. 6-7 dpo, I noticed a hollow, slightly nauseous feeling in my stomach (lasted for two days). I think that the hollow ache in my stomach must have been right after implantation. 

The only other thing that might be a sign is that I got a cold sore 9-10 dpo.

I'm impatient, so I took the pregnancy test 10-11 dpo and got a negative result. I really felt that I was pregnant though, so the next morning I took the test again and got the bfp!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations hun!!. Fab news!! So happy for you!!

No symptoms for me, just a dull achey feeling. Im perplexed... lol. Guess all in time. I just want to know already!! :haha:


----------



## saveme

Bump...


----------



## miss84

Any of you ladies experiencing extreme amounts of gas???? That is my only symptom, all other usual symptoms I get when AF is coming.


----------



## Cornbread83

Ooooh...this could be my new favorite thread!

What I would love to know from the BFP ladies is how many times they BD'd before they got their BFP? A couple, every day, etc.? I've been symptom spotting this week, but we only BD'd three times and I'm not ever sure if I O'd as we weren't really doing it to conceive, just for fun (I have long, irregular cycles).


----------



## saveme

Thanks upperwestside and miss84 and CONGRATS...


----------



## wantbb2

12dpo bfn af is coming im sure! off to sleep dont wanna be awake when she gets here :cry: xxx


----------



## miss84

Cornbread83 said:


> Ooooh...this could be my new favorite thread!
> 
> What I would love to know from the BFP ladies is how many times they BD'd before they got their BFP? A couple, every day, etc.? I've been symptom spotting this week, but we only BD'd three times and I'm not ever sure if I O'd as we weren't really doing it to conceive, just for fun (I have long, irregular cycles).

My cycles are irregular too, I actually thought getting a BFP was impossible! We weren't trying so just doing it about 3-5x a week.


----------



## Cornbread83

Miss84, thanks for the info and CONGRATS! Our plan as well was to just BD every other day, and see what happens. We went from NTNP to TTC, but it's tough to TTC when you're irregular...going back to our "whatever happens, happens" mode would probably work better.

Thanks to all the BFP ladies! H&H9M!


----------



## thuthao1

Congratulations hun!!. Fab news!! So happy for you!!


----------



## bazzb

Hi

I am about 14 dpo today. Yesterday i took a clear blue test and got a positive! Today i have taken another clear blue, a clear blue digi and a 1st response and all are +


To tell you a little about my history, I go off BCP end of Dec 2011. We were not ttc at that time just not preventing. After coming off the pill my cycle were very out of wack ranging from 47 days to 39 days. In april we started trying to conceive using the period tracker on my Iphone but we did not have any luck in april/may or may/june. So this month in July i decided to use the clear blue digital ovulation test and because my cycles are so irregular i started testing on cycle day 16. My period tracker on my phone said i should ovulate around day 32. this month i got a smiley face on cycle day 23, i was in shock as I would never have caught it without using the opk. We BD twice that day and once the next day. 
The TWW is the hardest. I really didnt have any symptoms besides sore nipple 3 dpo but that went away by day 5. Then around 8 or 9 dpo i started to get really sleepy all the time but i thought it was just the heat. Around 10 dpo i got what seemed to be AF cramps ans then 12 dpo my scalp and whole body started to itch with no rash or hives. 13 DPO took the test and found out we are expecting! Very very happy.

sending lots of :dust: your way and hoping all of you ladies get your :bfp: soon :)


----------



## upperwestside

Cornbread83 said:


> Ooooh...this could be my new favorite thread!
> 
> What I would love to know from the BFP ladies is how many times they BD'd before they got their BFP? A couple, every day, etc.? I've been symptom spotting this week, but we only BD'd three times and I'm not ever sure if I O'd as we weren't really doing it to conceive, just for fun (I have long, irregular cycles).

We BD&#8217;d on Wednesday, Friday, Sunday morning, Sunday evening, and Tuesday morning. I ovulated with either Monday night or Tuesday morning. I had IB on that Saturday and got my BFP the following Friday. 

I only had IB one day. And I really only noticed it when I went to the bathroom twice. It was very light.


----------



## Blueskyrobin

With my 1st 2 pregnancys I had no idea I was preg, I had cramps thinking here comes aF any second now, I never threw up once during either preg, never even felt nauseous, didn't have heightened sense of smell. The thing that got my attention was 1st preg I woke up every night exactly @ 3 am, every night. I though a spirit was haunting me, I asked what it wanted.....I found out I was preg the next day, that was July 3, 1998.


----------



## redbarrell

Hi guys

3 yrs, 2 mc's and a DH with 98% abnormal swimmers and this month we have hit the jackpot! First hint was no pre af spots, then my bbs inflated and now my symptoms are achy lower belly, like something is pulling, my bbs would rival a page three girl, I am normally a 36DD and am easily filling an E already (uhoh!), also rather windy and a bit bunged up(sorry). Mild back ache and could eat everything!! Forgot to add that my sense of smell is unreal, I can smell every tiny little thing, its not very nice!

Enjoying every slightly uncomfortable moment, looking forward to the next few months. 

Congrats to everyone on here that has a bfp this month! We finally got there


----------



## Cutieluls

I got my bfp last Saturday which was very unexpected. Very few symptoms in fact I had pre AF cramps so was certain it was coming. The only symptom that I recall was extreme gas (very unpleasant I know.) I was actually thinking to examine my diet but turns out I was preggers.


----------



## Cornbread83

Certainly didn't think I'd be posting on this thread so soon...but yesterday, we got our BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Looking back over the past two weeks, my symptoms were pretty non-existent. My boobs were sore, but I attributed that to AF (same with the mild cramps). I did have those "twinges" of pain other ladies have mentioned, low and near my ovaries (sometimes one, sometimes both) never lasted too long, though.

Two dizzy spells, also felt warm and nauseous, had to leave my office and take a walk in the lobby to settle that down. And that I just attributed to new vitamins...still didn't catch on!

Earlier this week, I started noticing I was a bit more gassy (TMI) and bloated. Lower back pain on my right side for the past two days.

Took an HPT during my lunch hour at home yesterday, since AF was due and hadn't shown her face (almost certain the spotting I had was IB) and there it was, BFP! Took two more FRERs and a CB digital, all the same.

Good luck to all you ladies TTC, and congrats to all new BFPs!!


----------



## future hopes

hello just wanna say congrats to all of u that have got ure BFP, and to all those who r still ttc do not give up hope it will happen ure all in my preys god bless:hugs:


----------



## Dreamer89

Bump!

Sorry but this thread is golden and I don't want it to slip down the rankings:haha:


----------



## omgbaby

Dreamer89 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Sorry but this thread is golden and I don't want it to slip down the rankings:haha:

Yes it is!! BUMP!


----------



## Smanderson

Hi all, 

We got out BFP today! Cant believe it but we have been TTC for 8 months now and im so pleased to be able to join in now :happydance:

Like many on here i didnt really notice the symptoms at the time, well not until the last couple of days anyhow and i suspected but with so many months of BFN i just didnt believe it until i saw the results on *3* tests!

About 3 DPO i ran out the office and was sick but felt fine after, werid i just put it down to migrane as id had a bit of a headache earlier that day. I havent been sick since!

I havent really noticed any symptoms since, except i have been working night shifts the last few days and in the morning on my way home i would feel quite nauseous and could smell perfumes/body lotions from around the corner...i just assumed i was obsessing like every other month BFP today :happydance:

For anyone TTC keep going and try not to stress out. This month i promised DH i wouldnt do any more tests, I was driving us both crazy with pee sticks and i guess relaxing in to it worked. I was so stressed most months my cycle was getting longer and longer. My friend told me to try and relax and take my mind off things...i guess it works, i have read similar stories on forums, i know its easier said than done but well worth a go :thumbup:

:baby::baby::baby: babydust to all :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## future hopes

wow hun congrats i love hearing BFP stories es with those who have been trying for a long time and i get excited by everyone else to. i hope u all get ure BFPs sending lots of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Smanderson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got out BFP today! Cant believe it but we have been TTC for 8 months now and im so pleased to be able to join in now :happydance:
> 
> Like many on here i didnt really notice the symptoms at the time, well not until the last couple of days anyhow and i suspected but with so many months of BFN i just didnt believe it until i saw the results on *3* tests!
> 
> About 3 DPO i ran out the office and was sick but felt fine after, werid i just put it down to migrane as id had a bit of a headache earlier that day. I havent been sick since!
> 
> I havent really noticed any symptoms since, except i have been working night shifts the last few days and in the morning on my way home i would feel quite nauseous and could smell perfumes/body lotions from around the corner...i just assumed i was obsessing like every other month BFP today :happydance:
> 
> For anyone TTC keep going and try not to stress out. This month i promised DH i wouldnt do any more tests, I was driving us both crazy with pee sticks and i guess relaxing in to it worked. I was so stressed most months my cycle was getting longer and longer. My friend told me to try and relax and take my mind off things...i guess it works, i have read similar stories on forums, i know its easier said than done but well worth a go :thumbup:
> 
> :baby::baby::baby: babydust to all :baby::baby::baby:

Thats Fabulous News!! Congratulations hun!! Ive heard the same stories too, I know its hard not to stress when you want something so bad, but it truely works!! 

Super Excited for You!! Now its time to take it easy and think about shopping for baby things! lol


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Future Hopes and Hopin&Prayin :cloud9: it has been a long journey but well worth it and i defo plan to relax now and enjoy the next part of the journey :winkwink:

I am lookig forward to baby shopping so much i could pop :wohoo:

Best wishes to all those TTC and huge congrats to all those :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babydoodle

Im pretty new here and im ttc still...what is different this cycle is that normally after O my bbs become sore until AF arrives. But this time, no sore bbs no pms signs. I am nervous and hopeful...does anyone know of this type of thing being an early sign???


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats a hard call because eveyones body is different, I never had soar bbs but this time they are sensitive. Some Women dont have any signs and get their BFP!! Good Luck on your journey, TWW is a task in its own. lol


----------



## NurseSooz

My Eggo is Preggo - The full story.....This thread kept me SO positive so I hope I can do the same for others (including neurotic nurses like myself) - this was our 3rd month TTC.

On Preconception vits (and so was DH) and preseed - used agnus castus and EPO up until ov. 

CD14 - faint line on OPK, feeling squeemish. Had cx smear.
CD15 - positive OPK, cm stretchy but NOT EWCM. BD'd then leg up for 30mins. 
1DPO - OPK line fainter, streak of red blood on wiping x1 - BD's legs up again.
2dpo - BD'd am - nowt else
3dpo - tired. BD'd PM
4dpo - Keep smelling "old cigarettes". R boob slightly tender (usual). Nips sens (usual). ? the odd abdo twinge? - imagining it me-thinks.
5dpo - smelling EVERYTHING. A bit of diarrhoea and nausea (I have IBS though so nothing weird)
6dpo - Abdo suddenly becomes tender on palpation on each side. Feels like a pulled muscle. Pink spotting in the evening - devastated and sobbed for hours. Accepted I was out the game for this month.
7dpo - started spotting this time last cycle. pink cm turning to browny/tan. Tender abdo. NEW thing - had wee "gushes" of clear, wet cm - (mmmm yummy). R side sharp pain in evening.
8dpo - wee gushes again all day. Pinky/tan cm all day turning to dark yellow by evening.
9dpo - watery pink cm first thing. tender lower L abdo. R boob v sore.
10dpo - pinky tan cm first thing - eventually going yellow. Both boobs now sore (new). Abdo not tender now. CM white by evening. IPT negative - I was getting line-eye staring at it - maybe I DID see something? I was spotting LOADS at this point last month.
11dpo - abdo feels heavy and cx feels heavy - like AF soon to start. tested and :bfp: mild AF cramps all day and LOW BACK PAIN++ at night.
12dpo - today another stronger :bfp: slight AF cramps, low back pain. no appetite. feel v hot. 

I really hope this helps you guys TTC.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations Awesome News!! I hope to be joining you!! Loads of symptoms!! No stressing for me at all!! Im excited!! Testing in the next few days, no spotting or Ib yet... just a waiting game now!!

Heres to a Happy & Healthy Pregnancy!! 3rd times a charm!! This is my 3rd time too!!!


----------



## Mbrink

Did anyonewho had ended up with a BFP have ovulation spotting/blood in their ewcm around 1 dpo? Just curious :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Yes - I had a wee streak of bright red blood. It was mixed in with the cm although mine never really went to ewcm.


----------



## Mbrink

NurseSooz said:


> Yes - I had a wee streak of bright red blood. It was mixed in with the cm although mine never really went to ewcm.

Thank you for replying!! :) Was that the first time you had ever noticed blood after expected ovulation?


----------



## NurseSooz

Yes! I'd never had it before - only a few side pains previously.
(check out my 2ww sx in the bfp announcements if that's any help x)


----------



## maggie111

I'm 5.5 weeks pregnant (found out today!)

About a week ago or slightly more I got a really itchy hoohah -I put it down to something like Thrush but I knew it was odd because I'm always well balanced down below and use a special PH wash because I'm sensitive. Part of me did wonder if hormones were effecting my PH balance. I did take a silly mid day very diluted PG test which was negative.

A few days ago I had very very mild spotting over a day or so - both brown and pink. I normally get it before I have a period but it was lighter than normal.

Last night I got a real cramp that felt like my period was coming. When I orgasmed man it hurt!!! I burst into tears, took some ibuprophen, got a hot water bottle and today when it was no period I thought I'd better test! 

4 tests later !!!! I'm sure of it!

Ironically must have been conceived at my broodiest moment ever (best friend's baby shower 2 days before!)

Obviously nervous now ... fingers crossed it's a keeper!! :)

(I have a filling later today which will help keep my mind off it!!! - Filling isn't a metal one so it's baby safe.)


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hey ladies, I got my :bfp: 2 days ago. I am beyond extatic. My LMP was 7/7/12... Aside from :af: I had been feeling tired and moody. I've also had some mild cramping as if I'm supposed to get my period. Breasts feel swollen (more than they are already being that I'm an F cup as it is lol) and my nipples are sensitive to touch. I have occastional acid reflux. I'm definitely looking forward to the next 8 months til we finally get to see this little bean... :yellow:


----------



## omgbaby

I think I may be having implantation bleeding


----------



## mum.of.one xx

future hopes said:


> ooooh i remember something else before my boobys started getting sore i had really itchy nipples:blush::haha:. and that was about a week b4 i found out i was pregnant. i found out wen i was 4 weeks, hope this helps:kiss:

thank you for adding that i was just about to ask if anyone had itchy nipples,i woke up this morning and have been going nuts,was trying to figure out why they are so itchy lol 
fingers crossed for that BFP!!! 11 days till i can test!!


----------



## bazzb

my nipples felt very sore at about 2 -3 dpo. And then about 12 dpo my head and whole body started to itch. Not sure if it was related to the pregnancy or not. I tested the next day and got my BFP!

Good luck and lots of baby dust your way
x


----------



## coles

Congrats to everyone of their BFPs! 

Did anyone have leg cramps/backaches/achy hips and get a BFP? This is unusual for me. I'm also having AF cramps and been having them for at least two weeks. Oh! And I can't feel my cervix during sex. Any ladies have the same and tested positive?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I had Cramps what felt like ovulation mixed with AF type cramps low down at 7DPO... Evening of 9DPO i had my BFP

when i got pregnant again i Noticed the same thing... Cramps 6-7DPO a couple of days Later BFP

This time round again, Cramps at 5-6DPO and im 8DPO today and im just starting to get a glimmer of a line...

Ive always felt unwell when i get pregnant, also flustered... tired and moody lol x


----------



## Cornbread83

I did have lower back pain, which I don't normally have during AF. Noticed some hip pain as well.

I'm 5w1d today, and still have cramps similar to AF, although they are more mild than they were last week. I've noticed today I'm really starting to feel tired, especially around late afternoon. This was also the first day I've had any nausea.


----------



## saveme

Thanks CORNBREAD, I hope you have a wonderful H&H 9months... GL to you and CONGRATS.


----------



## jtink28

i didn't have ANY symptoms! totally weird. my boobs hurt, but they always do before AF. i got my bfp 5 days before AF, and after that, i felt a little crampy, like AF was coming. (she never did! :)) 
other than that, nothing! i didn't expect it AT ALL.


----------



## ashedlun

In the same boat as you jtink. Except I felt different because my boobs didn't get big like they usually do right before my af! I am 4wk 1 day and have not symptoms except peeing a lot but that is normal for me!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations Ladies!! I'm in a holding pattern per say lol


----------



## danielle1984

As anyone ever got a bfp then a bfn and then a bfp?

I tested at 8DPO and got a faint pink positive. I retested on 11DPO got a bfn and again this morning at 12DPO (bfn).

Am I out? What are the chances a get a bfp?


----------



## missmiylove

Just thought id come through & share my symptoms !

About 3 weeks ago & up until yesterday I THOUGHT I was having PMS symptoms.
AF was due late this week. I usually never have pms symptoms 3 weeks in advance so right away that was strange but I brushed it off.

2 weeks before AF was due my boobs started hurting pretty bad & more period-like cramps in my stomach & back-they would come & go.

Fast foward to the 22nd of August:: I started cramping more & I really felt my period coming so I put a tampon in jst in case & there was very light spotting but it stopped within a couple hours.

Within these few weeks I've felt tired,wake up & not wana do anything. Light headaches, stinging/pain near ovaries.

Took 3 preg test on the 27th & they all came back positive :happydance:. My breast still hurt..& I do feel pregnant now. My appetite has been low, certain smells make me wana gagg & I've had burpinggas n the morningwhichmakes me feel sick


H&H pregnancy to all those expecting !

Wishing everyone TTC goodluck-it'll happen.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So excited to be able to post on this thread!

I got my BFP last Sunday, at 10 dpo!

I really didn't have many symptoms, except my sciatic nerve had been acting up, which it hadn't in a while... (I did have issues with it previously due to a back injury). I did also have some cramping & gas :blush:.

11 dpo I had some nausea & diarrhea :blush: and I've been continuing with weird tummy cramping. 

:dust: and good luck to all of you TTC!


----------



## deray

I got my bfp at 12dpo last sunday no real symptoms yet except very tired, sore boobs and cramping off and on.


----------



## saveme

Thanks Ladies GL, and hope you all have H&H 9months to you girls!!!


----------



## shellyt

did anyone have chest pains like heartburn with right abdominal cramping? xxx


----------



## future hopes

i had cramping hun at about 5 6 weeks its stretching pains and normol. however if its bad cramping and u have bright red blood u must c a doctor or go to ure nearest A+E.

its prob just stretching pains hun they feel like mild period cramps:thumbup:

congratulations to everyone getting there BFPs:hugs:


----------



## afromamma

I'm totally spending a beautiful, sunny Saturday here drooling at all the preggy symptoms! Can't wait for my BFP. I'm 6dpo according to fertility friend. Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## babystarttc

soo interesting reading all the symptoms m on cd 30 cnt wait to test but m soo scared bcz everytime i test its negative :cry: ttc fr 8 months and everytime a BFN :wacko: M ON my 4 round of clomid sooo happy for all bfp ladies wish us luck also:)


----------



## babystarttc

yeah m facing these 2 symptoms alottttt fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mirchi

I did not have any symptoms till 9dpo.. It started out as mild cramps in the night and my breasts were sore. Tested the very next morning and there it was faint BFP!! After that I have been having AF like cramps on and off, sometimes intense.. My thighs were sore too but not anymore..


----------



## Kathleen1994

i was 13dpo when igot my first positive
I am 4 weeks
I have nausea and sometimes it's to the point were i am gonna be sick
my bbs got more sore they weren't sore as much before i thought af was on it's way :D . always hungry, p alot , very moody and emotional loll


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, just got my BFP on Friday at 12 DPO. I really thought I was not pregnant and I only tested as I wanted to drink wine at a BBQ that evening! I did an OPK that lunch time as I happened to keep the (don't we all!) in my bag and got a second line. Not positive line but was strong enough to make me wonder.

When I got home I tested on an IC with v dilute pee and got faint faint line.

At 10dpo I smelt Red Bull on a colleagues breath from 8 feet away (I hate it) and at 11 DPO I got in the car to go to work and they played the Steven Hawking quote from the Paralympic opening ceremony "look up at the stars, not at your feet" and I cried! Apart from that only tender BB's which I always get before AF and some cramping from 13 DPO. I honestly feel no different from other months. Good luck all xx


----------



## LozC

Hey everyone, i got my first ever bfp this morning. We've been TTC for 4 months. Anyway i'm only 12DPO and praying everything goes well coz i know it's still really early. As far as symptoms go. I've had: frequent urination, slight cramps, constipation and bloating since 5DPO (i'm guessing time of implantation) and i've also had mild nausea for the last 2 days. Ooo, and i also noticed a very faint linea nigra yesterday which is why i decided to test this morning. Still in shock and not quite sunk in yet. Baby dust to you all! Xx


----------



## shellyt

hey LOZC, did u do anything different this time around? xxx


----------



## afromamma

Thanks and congratulations Lady H and LozC! Wishing you sticky, snuggly Beanies and an awesome 9mo


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Hiya I got my baby number 2 bfp this afternoon af was over a week late symptoms so far sore breasts, exhausted and weeing loads. Also completely gone off sweet food the thought makes me feel sick. Just waiting for sickness to hit got it really bad with ds


----------



## afromamma

Congratulations mammy2oaklen! Are your breasts sore on the nipples (TMI) or mainly on the outside? Any twinges?


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Sorry posted twice. Its ok haha ask away they aren't sore on nipple mainly really achy


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mammy2oaklen said:


> Sorry posted twice. Its ok haha ask away they aren't sore on nipple mainly really achy

Mine too! And as the days pass, they ache more and more!!!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Never had it with ds to busy living with my head in toilet as sickness was that bad hopefully don't get it as bad this time with ds to look after too.


----------



## LozC

Shellyt - i came off the pill at the end of april and haven't had a period since. My chart seemed to show that i didn't ovulate until 12 days ago. So i guess it's the first 'cycle' we tried but the 4th month. Lol. Sorry i didn't have more info about trying things differently. Wish u all the best of luck!! Xx


----------



## afromamma

thanks Mammy2Oaklen and Bellarossa :) One more question... Roughly what dpo did you get sore bbs?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

afromamma said:


> thanks Mammy2Oaklen and Bellarossa :) One more question... Roughly what dpo did you get sore bbs?

I had to go back into fertilityfriend.com to check! It was 12 dpo that I started - but they get worse everyday. I actually got my BFP at 10 dpo, so they hadn't even started hurting until after I already knew I was pg!


----------



## afromamma

Thanks BellaRosa, I'm only 9dpo so its probably AF :(


----------



## AngelBunny516

Hi i just got my bfp around 11/12dpo and experienced several symptoms
Before hand if this helps :)

-extreme fatigue/ taking naps throughout day
-insatiable hunger 
-sore nipples
- slight nausea
- mentrual like cramping without any blood
-creamy white discharge 
-moodswings
-faster heartbeat
-smell things better
Currently i am about 17/18 dpo
With all of the above symptoms except breasts are way more sore
Increased nausea, actual vomitting/dry heaving/gagging (mostly triggered by odors)
Very good sense of smell
Almost lethargic
Food aversions/cravings


----------



## robinson380

I got a + OPK on 8/19 (CD18) and BD'd that night 2 x becuase hubby was going out of town next morning. 

4DPO-mild headache and mild cramps.
7DPO-headache
8DPO-afternoon headache
9DPO-mild cramping/ pinching on L side 
10DPO mild L lower back pain
11 DPO-took HPT (could not wait any longer)-got a very, very, very faint line--almost could not see it.
12DPO-took 2 more HPT's line a little darker
13DPO-took 2 more HPT's line much darker!!!


----------



## Amy31

My first symptom serious af pain thought af was going to be bad one but just never arrived. After ttc for so long I just thought I was late again. Felt like I was coming down with something and took time of work felt run down and had serious spots worse than odd one I get before af. Then I was making toast and felt little sick I don't feel sick so thought might as well test. Shock bfp! Still shocked now with a beautiful 9 month old boy! 

Symptoms arrived thick and fast after that nipples sore, terrible sickness feeling all day, tiredness like I have never experienced they were the main ones. Oh man the tiredness is overwhelming sometimes - well was for me :hugs to you ttc x


----------



## lilyV

AngelBunny516 - congrats and thanks for sharing your symptoms!

Amy31 - thanks for sharing your symptoms too. My main symptom post-o has been bad af cramping. it's been subsiding and other symptoms are probably coming to light. I'm 8 dpo.


----------



## afromamma

Thank you ladies :)


----------



## AngelBunny516

:) No Problem!

& LilyV- 

I noticed that u said ur experience AF like cramping, is that normal for u after O?
cuz if not, it could be a very good sign!

BOTH times that I have been pregnant, I had AF like cramping without any blood right before/ around the time I got the BFP's :)

That's actually the only reason why I end up taking the pregnancy tests !


----------



## lolita1990

My symptoms were just really PMS like - EXTREME lower back pain, soooo tired all the time, blue veins on BBs. That was all really. Every other night I'd have crazy dreams (don't know if this is a symptom as such)... Got my BFP yesterday and since I've had AF like cramps, sore BBs and mild nausea! Bring on the rest of the symptoms lol!

H&H 9 months to all x


----------



## bloominbroody

Hiya i just found out today im pg, not quite sunk in yet sd& im unsure how far along as was on pill. 
Symptoms:
last week had metal taste making cucumber & general salad taste like metal, toast stinks & i kept getting wiffs of smells i can't see? (like plasters & chemical smells)
Been extremely gassy both ends (sorry tmi)
Peeing a good 3-4 times an hr (even at night) 
Insomnia.
Wkend:
Constant headache & tummy, back ache & restless achy legs. Extremely tired
Beginning of wk:
Hot
headache
diarrhea
very sleepy
sicky feeling
grumpy/emotional
still lots Peeing.
Last few days extremely hungry, not sleepy at night & waking up at 5am. 
Shattered then have bursts of energy, cleaned entire house yesterday literally! Done weeding & sweeping today which i never do!
Today heavy bbs & been spilling over my bra whereas usually i have gaps in my bra cups, shooting pains thru bbs to nipple last night.

Congrats ladies :)


----------



## lilyV

AngelBunny516 said:


> :) No Problem!
> 
> & LilyV-
> 
> I noticed that u said ur experience AF like cramping, is that normal for u after O?
> cuz if not, it could be a very good sign!
> 
> BOTH times that I have been pregnant, I had AF like cramping without any blood right before/ around the time I got the BFP's :)
> 
> That's actually the only reason why I end up taking the pregnancy tests !

Hi AngelBunny516,
I really, really hope you're right. I have really bad af like cramping generating from both ovaries. The pain is so bad I can't stand up straight when I walk :-( I mean, I've had worse pain twice in my life... and I don't think (I can't think straight right now either bc the pain is so much & I'm tired) I had this pain the last 3-4 cycles. My boobs aren't killing me and that's my biggest surprise. This is my first month on clomid so maybe that's what's messing my body? I feel like I'm going to get AF and I'm calculating it to be btw Sunday, Monday or Wed the absolute latest? idk..... :-((


----------



## lilyV

bloominbroody - congrats!!


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Mine were extremely sore boobies.. and everything smelt so so much stronger.. i was unable to feed my cats as the food made me gag.. thats when i knew i had to test. Thats been the same everytime ive been pregnant. 

Good luck to all TTC Xxx


----------



## piya

Hi, i wanna share my symptoms and what i did different this time..
i was on clomid100, 2-7, missed my period with it.. then my suspicion raised.. I thought I didnt ovulate this cycle.. but i ovulated on time..cd16.. yes thats my dark lines says.. even doc too.. i didnt got symptoms till 15days before .. i.e.. on cd28 when i felt somebody stabbed me on my uterus on left side .. sharp pain for 1 min..
I was dry as far as cm is concerned.. my cm was thicker then normal .. it wasnt stringy at all which i get usually.. color was white
my bbs were/are sore and fuller ..on and off sensitive nipps.. but at one point i felt as if i had a needle in thems
my temps were high.. sorry i didnt temp regularly as it was stressfull for me.. 
i felt i dont want to eat.. i was never hungry.. 
i had on and off nausea.. which went away whenever i eat something..
i got backache too from day31..
:hugs: :flower: :thumbup:
thank u all.. for lovely support during ttc..
what i did different was- i keep on sleeping just after bding.. no pillow beneath.. and main thing- i never thought of TTC.. to be STRESSFREE .. i enjoyed bding and forgot about opk,temping.. went to vacation with hubby.. second honeymoon.. yeah..


----------



## babyface15

Hello everyone, Just got my first bfp this morning!!!

My symptoms were a little odd so hopefully this will help someone out there!
Around 4dpo until now I have been having cramps. They felt a little different from regular cramps but are in my whole reproductive organ area and pretty low down in the pelvis. I was pretty sure they were constipation cramps or some kind of early PMS :haha: I got a touch of the cold at 4dpo. I started spotting at 6dpo and it kept going until 10 dpo. I usually spot before af and have up to 6 days in advance so I thought af was for sure on her way. The spotting stopped yesterday which was suspect because usually it keeps going until af arrives. I had a dream last night I got my bfp so I took my first test this morning and it was a very clear positive!! 
I very much felt I was out this month. I didn't have any changes in cm besides the spotting (otherwise pretty dry). And I had no boob soreness or changes!! Fx'd it sticks!!!!!

Good luck ladies sending you lots of :dust: !!!


----------



## piya

congrats.. have happy n healthy 9 months


----------



## future hopes

Congratulations to all of u getting ure BFPs hope u all have a very healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## younglove

I'm on CD 32 and I think I ovulated around CD 18-22. Yesterday I got a tiny bit of spotting. Other than that, I haven't had any symptoms. Actually, it was the absence of symptoms + no af that made me test. I got my bfp today - actually four bfps!!! lol I have a few cramps on the left side of my abdomen today but other than that I've had no symptoms...


----------



## youngmommy2

Exhaustion, nausea, and very painful pulling cramps in my lady parts lol


----------



## babyface15

tmi alert but this one was very suspect. I was totally uninterested in having sex or having an o which was quite odd for me! still am :haha: sorry dh you're on your own!!


----------



## Kitta

So far just been super tired and some cramps.


----------



## baileys1992

My first sign was my breasts were killing me. They hurt to put a seat belt on and they hurt doing everyday stuff. Fatigue was my second sign I noticed. I am about 7 weeks and currently I am not able to eat a whole meal without nausea setting in. I wake up in the morning (4 am) to eat because I feel like I haven't had anything in a week! It is so weird. Nausea lasts from the time I wake up in morning til around 2 pm. Lately, I have been having to eat something every 1.5 to 2 hrs or I will get more nauseous (even more that when I start out. It really is not fun...but I am very happy about the end conclusion:)


----------



## baileys1992

Congrats to all with BFP's and good luck/baby dust to all who are TTC!!!


----------



## AwesomePossum

Hi Ladies :) Just go my bfp this afternoon at 13 dpo on a FRER :) I left my chart in my siggy in case anybody wants to chart stalk my symptoms. The big ones for me were:
-Fatigue since 5dpo
-gassy pretty much straight through since I Oed (my DH was so grossed out and wondered what the heck was "wrong" with me lol)
- extremely weird and vivid dreams every day since 4 dpo
- lower backache and a feeling of uterine "fullness" since 7 dpo
- the last 3 days I have had tender and GIGANTIC boobies, peeing so much I thought I might be getting a UTI and so bloated I literally can't suck in my stomach
- also I had literally ONE drop of red blood at 6dpo with a temp dip (I'm guessing implantation started here) and then one more drop at 9 dpo which I think may have been implantation finishing up since my chart also went triphasic that day.
- creamy cm dpo 8-11 in large amounts and then still creamy the last two days, but only if I go fishing for it, otherwise I feel pretty dry.

Oh, and stupid insomnia after having to get up to pee at 3:30 am a few nights in a row!! lol

Hope that helps! GL and tons of sticky dust!!! :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats!! Awesome news!! I was worried because I had to go diggin for it.. Yay.. But no spotting, just dull cramping down low and huge, soar bbs lol


----------



## Wantabump3

It started out at 6 dpo I started having some dull cramps and also my temp dipped so that was definetly my implantation day. I had cramps off and on for about 5 or 6 days. I also had bleeding gums, irritability, sore boobs, loss of appetite and NO cm. I was completely dry and I still am. So just because you may not have cm, it doesn't mean anything. I know a lot of people really look for cm and I was but NOTHING!! I think that's about it. I never have gotten fatigued yet and I hope I reall don't seeing that I always have a lot that needs to be done. Lol.


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone

My symptoms were not too crazy, but def noticable. Honestly I felt like something was 'different' but when i got a BFN at 10dpo and then again at 12 dpo, i thought i was imagining it, but then i got my BFP and now it makes sense... so! the BIGGEST thing for me was that i had massive flatulance (tmi sorry) - I never suffer from 'gas' but OMG, from the day of conception i had bloated stomach and flatulance all day, every day. Also i felt twtiching and mild cramps in my ovaries - nothing painful, but an indication that something was going on down there. Also my skin broke out terribly and when i went for a run, it just felt like something was 'different' down there, like, 'weighing me down'. It was genuinely bizzare! I also found that on certain days, I def had to urinate a lot more than usual. 

I hope this helps! I learned not to 'discount' these things. Your body is probably trying to tell you something 99% of the time!! 

Good luck :) xox


----------



## star25

bump! and congratulations ladies :)


----------



## stargazer

My first really noticable sign was that I broke out in spots at about 6dpo. The same thing happened when I was pregnant with my son. Then between 6-10 dpo I had a pinching feeling down in my uterus (which I tried not to read too much in to!) That was pretty much it until I got my :bfp: it was only after that the tiredness and nausea kicked in. I didn't have sore boobs or more frequent weeing or tons of cm before my bfp. Good luck to all ladies in the 2ww. After 8 months ttc #2 I know why torture it is!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## danielle1984

I just got 4 positive HPT!!! Finally got my bfp at 11DPO!

Symptoms:
-Sore throat since 3dpo
-Sore breasts since 9DPO
-Back pain since 10DPO
-Barely any CM
- Exhausted!! sleeping 12 hours.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I got my BFP 2 weeks ago my symptoms where sore boobs, a horrid cluster of ulcers under my tongue (not sure if related but I never get ulcers under my tongue) milky CM and bad cramp (not normally a cramper and the only ever time I had this was when I was preggers with DS) but that was it, no change in nipple colour, not even now and I thought I was defo gonna get AF! Xx


----------



## lilyV

congrats ladies!! thanks for sharing your symptoms )


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats


----------



## future hopes

Congratulations on all the new bfps ladies:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow!! Alot of bfp&#8220;s Congratulations ladies... Hope to join you soon!!


----------



## Littlemisspea

Wooo congrats ladies. Keep em' coming x


----------



## vegasbaby

I got my bfp almost two weeks ago and I was really trying to not symptom spot. My symptoms were very weak, but here is what I noticed.

Cramping: Pretty much like every month, thought AF was on her way.
High CP: I never really check my cervix, but right before I tested I noted that it was high (tbh I was trying to prod it to see if my af was starting so I wouldn't waste the test).
Metallic taste in my mouth: This has to be the oddest symptom. For several hours on 9dpo I had the strangest taste in my mouth and no matter what I did it wouldn't go away. 
Waking up earlier than normal: I'm usually a good sleeper, but I was up by 6:30 every morning. This was one of my signs with my first pregnancy too.
Finally, I thought something was up because I was just feeling really strange, like butterflies in my stomach. I figured it was all in my head, but it wasn't. 

I did not have any sort of implant bleeding. My temperature did drop and went back up, so that was a good sign, but I've had that happen in previous months too. If I had not gotten my bfp it would have been just like any other month. So for those symptom spotting, it can happen if you have no obvious symptoms.


----------



## 1stand33

Bump


----------



## hayleyttcbb1

Every month for the last 5 months i have tracked my symptoms like a hawk always bfn
now this month i get my bfp and i had given up symptom spotting
my symptoms are from 7dpo to 14 dpo cant give exact days but its in order
Weird dream involved reversing a trailer saving a man from pooh pit yeh it was out of it
had a wave of wanting to be sick but passed
Dizziness when moved to fast
Dream i tiok test and it was pos
Sore boobs right through
On 13 dpo i instested i could smell feet to point where i was sick brother ran down to supermarket and got me tests faint bfp on 2 didnt believe 1st one held pee for half hr
14dpo clear bfp
Should also mention im still getting evap looking lines on my ic thats whyi sent brother down to get me better test as i heard someone say they didnt start getting lines till 5 wks preg
On ic's and im way to impatiant for that
:)

Also dont know if you want to know but here it is i only dtd on day of pos opk and then two days later used preseed dont know might help someone out known that


----------



## MrsJP

I just got my bfp this morning, 13 dpo! I had cramping, vivid dreams, some nausea- but actually less than last month and there was no bfp then. My boobs aren't swollen or tender, that was the big one I was looking for but it still hasn't happened. No implantation bleeding or dip in my ovulation chart, basically no cm. The one symptom that made me think it might be positive this month was a sore throat/feeling like I was getting the flu around 8-9dpo, but then my friend told me she had a cold and we hung out thursday so I thought I might just be getting something from her. My temp dropped yesterday and I thought my period was coming, but then it went up again today so I thought I'd better poas instead of obsessing over fertility friend charts all day at work. I did notice that my estrogen must have been up because my skin started getting really clear the last few days- I'm just off birth control pills and the swings in my hormones are still really noticeable.

Also, this month I had no ewcm and I was using opk's but we only caught the ovulation right before it happened so I thought we were out. We dtd five times in three days just in case, and I stayed laying down for about 15 mins each time.


----------



## mamabear_08

my only real symptom is all of the pain/pulling/aches in my pelvic area and lower back. I wished it would go away, then when it did for a few hours I missed the reassurance of it lol.
my boobs weren't sore at all until all of a sudden at 9dpo, I woke up and they were swollen and ouchy!!

I've been havin some yellow creamy cm, too but not a ton. I think I had a yeast infection when we conceived so no EWCM like usual! really surprised this month


----------



## future hopes

wow loving c in all the BFPs on this thread huge congrats ladies


----------



## crossedfinger

I had really sore breasts that wouldn't go away (with periods, it only lasts one or two days)--my breasts are still super-achy. 

I got a little bit of nausea when I smelled food at my favorite restaurant, so I had to leave.

I had to pee a lot more than usual, too.


----------



## saveme

Thanks ladies for sharing all your symptoms, CONGRATS and H&H 9months!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Bump


----------



## MegnJoe

13 dpo, just got my bfp- symptom was lack of AF symptoms like diareah or spotting. I had none of that and i am one day away from AF, so i would have that 1-2 days out.. 
My husband was eating chili cheese fritos in the kitchen and I could smell them out in the living room. And went into a gas station and smelt their hotdogs and it repulsed me! But thats about it! Good luck ladies <3 oh ya! I want to add ny face broke out in red random pimples. Never does that..this happened around 10-11 dpo and the little a-holes r still going strong :(


----------



## Bec2

Got my :bfp: confirmed today after waiting a week to test after getting a very faint line last Friday.

looking back, 'sypmtoms' were - not so much a craving, but a definate lean towards savory foods (im usually a complete sweet tooth) 

(tmi coming up!) i check my CP & CM every day - this time last week my CM got very very dry - unusually so, then turned to very snotty like white cm - literally like when you have flu and cough up that horrible sticky cattarh (not green though!) My CP tends to change often so its not a good indicator to me - what i did notice though was that when i was checking my CP/cm, my vaginal walls were much more squishy (sorry) - normally they felt fairly rigid, but now its cushiony soft! 

Also was feeling generally rough for about a week, (like i had a hangover) and one day at the weekend slept in til 12 - i had been out the night before (not drinking, but out for mine & a friends birthday for a late one) normally i would wake up about 8am latest then go back to sleep if i was laying in - but i literally didint wake til 12pm! 

Also my face has broken out, DH says my boobs have got bigger, and im def looking bloated. 

Also, could be coincidence, but my nails have been growing really strong & long?!


----------



## lilyV

congrats, hon!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## MegnJoe

So 15 dpo, diarrhea :( still sensitive to smells. A icky feeling around 3 every day, gone by 7ish...very strange and annoying. Steady full feeling.


----------



## Lilboogie

I had night sweats at 7dpo, and both hubby and I noticed that my nips were SUPER perky. My legs became really achy at 8dpo, and I had a pregnancy dream that night. I decided to test for fun the morning of 9dpo and I got my first BFP! 

Since then I've gone on to have insomnia, constant hunger, and lots of cramping (dull aches and some sharp, snapping pains on right side). Dollar Tree tests are getting darker everyday and got my positive blood test yesterday morning. I'm now 13dpo :) 

I will say I had NO implantation bleeding or cramps and zero CM, so definitely don't count yourselves out based on the more "common" symptoms! :) Hopes, prayers, wishes to all!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hi guys. I am 4 days late (unusual for me i am regular) and I just took a clear blue digital test and it came back not pregnant. Anyone had this and ended up pregnant I hear a few saying the digitals are not that sensitive but I am late so thought it would be ok.


----------



## future hopes

hello babe r u sure u havent miss calculated when u O i did a clear blue digital i think it was on the day my period was due so i was on cycle day 36(i had long cycles)and i got a pregnant 2 to 3 but i do have a friend who is also pregnant and is only a week behind me an she keped getting negatives on everthing including the clear blue digi. she didnt get her BFP till she was 8 weeks c i think every womon is different hunny.:hugs:

to all of u getting ure BFPs huge huge huge congrats i love c in all the BFPs on here:flower:
to all who r still ttc i prey u get ure BFPs very soon im keeping it all crossed for every single one of u:hugs::kiss:


----------



## xEmmaDx

future hopes said:


> hello babe r u sure u havent miss calculated when u O i did a clear blue digital i think it was on the day my period was due so i was on cycle day 36(i had long cycles)and i got a pregnant 2 to 3 but i do have a friend who is also pregnant and is only a week behind me an she keped getting negatives on everthing including the clear blue digi. she didnt get her BFP till she was 8 weeks c i think every womon is different hunny.:hugs:
> 
> to all of u getting ure BFPs huge huge huge congrats i love c in all the BFPs on here:flower:
> to all who r still ttc i prey u get ure BFPs very soon im keeping it all crossed for every single one of u:hugs::kiss:

Thank you for your reply. I suppose until I get af I can hang on to a little hope. I will retest in a few days and hopefully get a different result.


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww ure very welcome hunny:hugs:

yeah plz dont give up hope u aint out till the witch shows, i hope she stays away :hugs:


----------



## Bec2

lilyV said:


> congrats, hon!! how many dpo are you?

Well i was CD62 - think i ovulated on CD19 so that would make me 43DPO when i got my good positive, and 36DPO when i got my faint line on a 10mlu test! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations ladies... I'm in a holding pattern again.. I pray she stays away from me...


----------



## lilyV

Bec2 said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> congrats, hon!! how many dpo are you?
> 
> Well i was CD62 - think i ovulated on CD19 so that would make me 43DPO when i got my good positive, and 36DPO when i got my faint line on a 10mlu test! :happydance:Click to expand...

holy cow, that's a long time before you saw your BFP!!! how were you feeling leading up to this time?


----------



## Bec2

Mostly run down and nauseous but was blaming it on bein ill, had even been to docs and was due to book in for day21 bloods to check progesterone levels once af started as i was so convinced i wasnt pregnant. . I had come to terms with just waiting for my blood test and getting some answers! But being a poas addict i couldnt help myself- dh thought i was bonkers!!


----------



## future hopes

congratulations hunny:hugs:

i was saying to another lady that it can take time to get a BFP and that every lady is different and i told her she shudent give up hope and now ure proof of wat i said. hope u have a wonderful and very healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## Storked

My symptoms were a lot like your regular PMS symptoms: tender breasts, crampy, bloated, lower back pain. Since my BFP I have seen an increase in CM and I get somewhat tired.


----------



## Wishfullthink

Hi ladies, 

I was hoping someone could tell me as we all know that over thinking we do when ttc but how early after ovulation can implantation or symptoms arrive?

With my daughter I had no clue all negative tests until 8 weeks and a period for the first month.
Maybe I'm just over thinking too much but i cant help it 
:wacko: xx


----------



## Wishfullthink

Also tmi but I'm 2-3 days after ovulation and I've had a very bloated feeling all day slight cramping and gas. Plus I've been very irritated today.


----------



## lil lovey

Cramping, feeling cold, n everything smelt bad but just tot it was due to PMS guess i was wrong


----------



## iakyri

Best one I can say: waking up at 3am EVERY NIGHT with heartburn and burning up. I'm generally freezing all the time.


----------



## imready4it

Horrible Night sweats, frequent urination, emotional and moody, bloating, gassy, and skin breakouts


----------



## imready4it

Wishfullthink said:


> Also tmi but I'm 2-3 days after ovulation and I've had a very bloated feeling all day slight cramping and gas. Plus I've been very irritated today.

My symptoms started 1DPO with frequent urination, bloating, gas and moodiness


----------



## Witchy

I had absolutley no symptoms that would made me think I was pregnant. I tested day before AF just because we were TTC and there it was, faint faint second line.


----------



## Cinderella

Im newly pregnant, and so far my first symptom was really wet cm, pimply face skin (I dont generally ever have spots/pimples) but have had about 5 so far! Really severe nausea hitting at all hours and major painful bloating! No boob pain yet though which I was expecting!


----------



## sienna

My main symptom has been having a cramp like feeling in my uterus most evenings since transfer, I also think I most have implantation bleeding as I had spotting when I wiped from 5DPT to 7DPT.


----------



## babymammy

Hey girls... been a stalker on bnb for a while now and officially had our bfp today. I tested yesturday and had the faintest of lines however today i bought a frer amd a cb digital and both confirmes pregnancy :) 

For me symptom wise.... about 3 days ago i woke up in the middle of the night and suddnely felt i was going to be sick however it subsided and ive had on off nausea since... boobies are very sore which they dont normally get. And lastly tmi since yesturday i have had loose #2s however that coukd just be because i am nervous. I am so excites to tell OH which will be later on tonight when he gets back in.


----------



## Kiwiberry

For my first, the areola got darker with brown rings around them, a bit feverish feeling but no actual fever. For my second and third pregnancy, I noticed the same symptoms plus a lot of bloating, more than my first or AF, as well as my boobs getting bigger. All of this happened before I got my :bfp: around AF due date.



babymammy said:


> Hey girls... been a stalker on bnb for a while now and officially had our bfp today. I tested yesturday and had the faintest of lines however today i bought a frer amd a cb digital and both confirmes pregnancy :)
> 
> For me symptom wise.... about 3 days ago i woke up in the middle of the night and suddnely felt i was going to be sick however it subsided and ive had on off nausea since... boobies are very sore which they dont normally get. And lastly tmi since yesturday i have had loose #2s however that coukd just be because i am nervous. I am so excites to tell OH which will be later on tonight when he gets back in.

Congratulations sweetie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Zingers in the boobs, nausea, increased cm, excessive saliva... that&#8217;s it so far!


----------



## erher

Heartburn! Back aches, cramping, frequent urination, vivid dreams, sore hips and thighs, fatigue etc!


----------



## Emsabub

Nothing. Literally nothing. 

If I hadnt have used my last test for fun I wouldnt have ever known!


----------



## crusherwife44

My face has been breaking out 100 times worse than normal. I've been crampy on and off today but really not feeling any different


----------



## NovaStar

I was totally not expecting to be pregnant so I didnt super pay attention during the TWW (DH and I were taking a break from TTC after 2 years of failure). 

However, there are a couple things I noted as odd...my boobs felt fuller and slightly harder. It sounds weird but I remember being in the shower and being like...huh, is it just in my imagination or do they feel different? I mean, they were also sore but that always happens before AF. This time it was a combo stinging/burning/stabbing type of sore.

Then, I didnt have my usual bad reflux I usually get about three days before AF. I didnt realize it until after my BFP. I also got a cold sore exactly one week before AF was due, which was odd for me.

Honestly, it felt like my period was on its way. I felt bloated a few days before it was due, which was normal for me, I felt run down, I felt crampy...all normal AF signs. But AF never came! I got my BFP at 14-15 DPO (not exactly sure when I ovulated since I wasnt tracking due to taking a break) the day after my app said AF was due. It was a super faint BFP but I got a very strong one the next afternoon. 

I didnt have any sign of implantation. I didnt have any huge changes, like I thought I would. Im so happy and surprised and excited. Oh, I was also having super vivid dreams from about 9dpo onward.

For those of you TTC, there were only a couple things we did differently this time...we didnt use any preseed because we couldnt find it (its the only lube we have on hand) and after DH finished, he finished me...very thoroughly ;) and I think that sent the sperm rocketing up to meet the egg. Apparently orgasms can help after the sperm is already present. Who knew? I didnt. Weve been doing it backwards this whole time. Haha!


----------

